# Whelen Mini Century Super LED Lightbar



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Mini-Century-Super-LED-Lightbar.html

Anyone have this light in the 23" size?? and if you do how do you like it? I want to order it but I would like to hear some feedback first, thanks!! Matt


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

I seen one last year .... mmmm didn't really impress me on design wise .. too industrial look ... however the intensity of light is comparable to liberty .. but ended up walkin out with a liberty ... not a bad price for it ... but as for it being quality of how its built its whelen !!!


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

I have their 12" model works good, I just bought their Galaxy Mini Next Generation LED Lightbar 16" I think the Galaxy is brighter and it is all metal housing.
here is a link:http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-Galaxy-Mini-Next-Generation-LED-Lightbar.html


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got 3 of the 23" and love them very bright


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys, I guess I need to make a decision


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

snopushin ford;1926759 said:


> thanks for the responses guys, I guess I need to make a decision


Go with Whelen man! They are the superior manufacturing company in the lighting industry. Plus made in the USA support the us man


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The Mini Century is one of our most popular bars. We get nothing but positive feedback from our customers on them. If you have any questions on them feel free to call us.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Today 06:58 PM 
Strobesnmore The Mini Century is one of our most popular bars. We get nothing but positive feedback from our customers on them. If you have any questions on them feel free to call us. 


I called and ordered one today! I will post my review of the light when I receive it. The woman on the phone was very professional, now the wait for it to show up!


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I do several town contracts for the town roads and we got a ton of sub contractors' we bring in and i have seen a million different style mini bars. But no one had the 23" century, i was the only one and now everyone want's them cause they are bright and clear.

I would say the only bad thing about the bar is there is 17 flash patterns but they are almost all the same and all are just some kinda alternating setups which really sucks. I called whelen and talked with the head tech which is hard to do cause they don't want you to they only want you to talk to customer service.

Anyway the tech said noway to switch them i called a month later and talked to another guy who said was a tech and he could not figure it out either. So anyway this was two years ago and i figured a way to wire them so it is kinda mixed up which is different and looks a hell of alot better and now you get more like 13-15 different flash patterns.

I think for the money and what you get not to mention the service whelen gives it is the mini bar to go with hands down. 

I see they went up in price....


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I wonder what type of flasher is in them. I'm thinking you can put in a ulf44 flasher if it works


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Id say the responder is a brighter bar even so its just 12 inches.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Grassman09;1943650 said:


> Id say the responder is a brighter bar even so its just 12 inches.


Yuuuupppp. What he said.


----------

